

Ask HN: Would you buy LinkedIn shares? - philipDS

With the upcoming IPO of LinkedIn today, would you be buying some LNKD stock or not? Any experts here?<p>What about Groupon/Facebook/Insert other hot startup?
======
nmaio
First off, I know absolutely nothing about the stock market. Actually, if it
was possible - I know less than nothing about the stock market.

Anyway, I wouldn't pay over $45 a share if I wanted to buy. Why? 'Cause that's
what you could have gotten it for at its best value. You can't possibly buy
right now. Why? 'Cause it was at $45 a share! You missed your opportunity. You
can't possibly settle for $65 a share when it was $45 a share just a few hours
ago. YOU CAN'T.

But now, if it dips below $45, then I'd say it's time to start pondering
buying.

(the above is based on sports betting and I believe the same principles hold
true)

------
actionbrandon
I read that cramer said that linkedin was very overvalued. With that in mind,
I would probably buy the shares.

